# Starting cosmetology school!!



## clslvr6spd (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I start cosmetology school on March 3rd and I am really excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...but I am really nervous! Any advice?


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 7, 2008)

really commit yourself to it... if you don't love it.. it won't be worth the money or time. 
go in everyday you are expected to. perfect attendance has benefts plus you'll be finished on time
practice practice practice.... you'll never be able to do the perfect blowout if you aren't working that dryer and round brush every chance you get
be open to learn everything ... you may want to only do updos but realize that learning how to do color is lucrative
go beyond your comfort level.. you may only want to work on a certain race, age, sex, or any other specific type of client but learning and doing on clients outside of that spectrum will make you much more versatile and bring in more business... ie not comfortable doing relaxers on african americans or perms on older white women. just do it.
same goes for being open to do all services you may go in only wanting to do hair but you set yourself up for more clients when you branch out and say "hey i can do hair and massages and pedicures"
try to practice on anyone who will let you even if it means posting an ad on CL offering your services
Learn the business aspect well... you will benefit a lot more from learning to market yourself and the inner workings of the industry go
pay attention to trends.. not just celebrities and fashion but look at the woman in front of you in the supermarket, passerbys in the street. try out their hairstyles in your freetime. think about ways you could improve their looks
GO to all trade shows and conventions. not only do you get a bunch of products discounted but you get to learn from the masters who will teach you the way things work in the salons ( which is much different from school), they'll teach you hw they became successful, and you'll learn how to present yourself.
that's all i can think of for now but good luck and just keep your enthusiasm throughout. i started school thinking i would get a lot of makeup training and to my dismay we had a day of makeup where we used coloring pencils to draw on eye charts but i've learned a lot more of other things and can comfortably market myself as a makeup artist and a hair stylist who can do facials, massages, mani/pedi, and even fashion styling... when i fully pursue my career i have been given te tols to be able to market myself as a fullforce renaissance woman and i am very thankful for that


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks soo much! I am willing and ready to do it all!! It's what I love.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 9, 2008)

Well, the State Boards are really big on anatomy, and sanitization, and neatness. The anatomy coloring book helped me memorize and understand all the nerves and muscles and scalp bones. You don't learn alot of makeup, but you do learn proper techniques for hair, nails,etc. It is important to pay attention to all the little details-especially about customer service-because its a service industry. You are learning to sell self esteem-you need to make the client feel beautiful even if you are just applying hair mud...it makes a huge difference in gaining and keeping clientele.


----------



## pixichik77 (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Well, the State Boards are really big on anatomy, and sanitization, and neatness._

 
BIG on sanitation!  We are always (half jokingly) told that if we ever got stuck, or forgot what to do next during State Board, to go wash your hands.


----------



## sinergy (Feb 9, 2008)

I am about to graduate cosmo school in two and a half months, and I cant wait! Everything Loveleighe said is so true, step out of your comfort zone and dont be afraid to learn everything, even if you dont like doing roller sets, or pincurls, you never know when you will use them! I honestly thought I was going to learn more about makeup, but I didnt, we even have an esthetics program at my school where I trained for a few weeks, but I still know more than they were teaching, so just take everything in, and remember you can never know too much in this business. Have you ever been to Behindthechair.com? You can see a lot of trend alerts, and learn about new products there. Good luck and congrats!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks girls!! I really appreciate all your advice.


----------



## _ohmygosh (Feb 21, 2008)

I too can't wait!!
I start on the 17th next month


----------



## Risbebe (Feb 22, 2008)

yay, good luck! i start on the 24th of march!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Risbebe* 

 
_yay, good luck! i start on the 24th of march!_

 

ME TOO! Regency??


----------

